# Casting in Linden



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

We will be casting in Linden on Sun. This is an open invitation to all who wish to join us. PM for details.

Robert


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

If it was a bit closer I'd be there...but 4 hrs is a bit much.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im going to have to start watching you NC boyz.. You may end up coming to Nationals and kicking Arse..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Some of them are poised to put their boot up someones arse if they keep it up. It is up to them. 

I am sure I will be by myself again this weekend. It is too far to drive for those that are actually serious about getting distance. 

Evan, well...... Evan is 17 or so, I think he is about to graduate High School, he doesn't know what he wants to do yet. He might get serious about casting one day. At least he has guides on his rod. He is getting closer to being ready to practice. He went to Hatteras Jack's recently to get Ryan to teach him how to tie his shocker to his mainline. I think he is planning on getting some line soon. If we keep our fingers crossed, he will have all the basics together so he can practice by Dec.

Realistically, Don and Evan told me they plan on being here Sun. I anticipate seeing Don. 


Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Don't kid yourself Kwesi. Not a single person that casts in Linden can hit over 500'. You can depend on that. 

Robert, I'll be there. Probably will be down about 1ish I'd think.

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Man, that rod cast just fine without guides. Now I got all these goofy metal loops making things difficult. 

And that shock knot is BS. I'm just going to spool up with .75 and not have to worry about the knot at all!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll be there around 2. Just let me know which location


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You can't fool me...... I've been out 4 times this week. Just to make sure you guys don't beat me too bad..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> You can't fool me...... I've been out 4 times this week. Just to make sure you guys don't beat me too bad..



We are doing our best to get everyone together once every couple of months, and you are out 4 times just this week. Looks like the NC guys are in for it. I will warn Tommy that you are ready.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> I'll be there around 2. Just let me know which location


Sod field on 217. If you forget where it is, it will probably be the only field in a 4 hr radius with idiots standing in it with fishing rods.... Something ain't right with them boys, I believe they been "touched". 

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The only reason ive been out 4x is because im off.. Tommy haws nothing to worry about, im just working on getting good enough to get a invite to the worlds..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Well that's interesting...

Worlds is run differently than the Sportcast tournaments? IE, an invite is required to participate? Just wondering if I'm reading that right.

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> The only reason ive been out 4x is because im off.. Tommy haws nothing to worry about, im just working on getting good enough to get a invite to the worlds..


Hell, I am sure your invited, seeings how it is in TX, I am sure they will need a towel boy....OHHHHHhhhh, you want to throw in TX, my bad.

All jokes aside guys (and girl if you are reading this) throwing will start around 1 o'clock. I will be at the 3D grocery at 12:30 to meet. Here is the addy: 10461 Ramsey St Linden, NC 28356 for those that have GPS. Coming out of Fayetteville, just ride 401 N out of town and keep going. You will see 3D on your left. It is about 10-15 minutes out of Fay. I will wait until 1, then I am leaving the parking lot. The field is about 2 miles from there. If you are running late, just call and I will guide you in over the phone. It isn't difficult to find the place.

Robert
910-308-5862


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Cant make this one, still on vacation, but I do forsee a road trip in the near future. Going fishing and seeing the difference in distance over water is making me want to practice even more. But at already practicing 5-6 days a week, I dont think my body, or marraige, can handle any more.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Cant make this one, still on vacation, but I do forsee a road trip in the near future. Going fishing and seeing the difference in distance over water is making me want to practice even more. But at already practicing 5-6 days a week, I dont think my body, or marraige, can handle any more.


Sure it can, you have all winter to cut back and make it up to wifey. LOL

RObert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Cant make this one, still on vacation


Poor Baby, NO SYMPATHY FOR U!!



Tacpayne said:


> , but I do forsee a road trip in the near future.


Empty out the bed of your truck. I am going to try to get you to pick a few things up from BPS before you come on down.


Tacpayne said:


> Going fishing and seeing the difference in distance over water is making me want to practice even more.


Ya, the bug bit him!

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

LOL. If smack talk was inches, Robert would be giving Danny a run for his money!



Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ha Ha Evan, we had a mini-mini castamuck today. I didn't even invite you. Ha Ha

It was a last minute thing, I called a fella on the way to the field and he was bored so he showed up. Don't get upset, it will be alright, I didn't make him chase any of my crack-offs, I am still saving that job for you.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If you were there, it was probably more of a casta_muck-up_. So there!



> I didn't make him chase any of my crack-offs


You should have. Lord knows there are enough of them to go around.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

We left 4 or 5 for you. He offered to get them, I told him not to worry, my Crack-off B*&ch will be here tomorrow. I told him you enjoy finding them. I even got him to leave a couple fer ya.

In all seriousness, there is one I had earlier this week I STILL can not find. Hmmmm, maybe the aliens swooped down and got it. I don't remember it happening, but isn't that a sure fire sign that it very well may have?

Robert


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Heck, now that I know Evan is chasing crack offs, I'll be at the next one.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The more the merrier, we have to do something to keep him on the field.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The field is wet, I am still going to be out there.

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Just found this if all goes right I may try to sneak down for a while.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

OK I have a couple of things to do here then I'm headed down. Wont make the store by 1 but when I get there I'll call for directions.


----------

